

Give NSA unlimited access to digital data, says federal judge - kijin
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2855206/give-nsa-unlimited-access-to-digital-data-says-federal-judge.html

======
lsiebert
According to [https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/08/bad-
shameful-d...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/08/bad-shameful-
dirty-secrets-u-s-judge-richard-posner-hiding-demand-know/)

Posner argued that reporters and bloggers would snoop more if police activity
could be recorded, and that was bad, because privacy was important. For
Police.

